# Randolph County,CottonHill



## lilbassinlady (Jun 14, 2009)

For those of you that Turkey Hunted, I sure hope you had better luck then me.  These season has been pretty weird!  The first two weeks I was down and only hunted 2 and half days out of it because it stormed everyday and we got anywhere from 16 to 18 inches of rain!   The last two weeks was a little better as far as weather went.  Had birds gobbling one day and then next 3 or 4 days ,nothing.  I did have great luck with the hens coming in to my calls and the deer came into my calls and crows, and one lone goaffer turtle.  It took him along time to come to the decoys.Anyway, as of right now, there are plenty of signs from deer,turkey(imagine that), and hogs galore!  Oh, we did find something very unsual,  There was an ugly, and I do mean ugly SHE BUZZARD that mad a nice home out of my hunting buddys box stand off of a food plot.  Of Corse I had to figure out why so I went to check it out why, and guess what???  Two BUZZARD EGGS in the floor of the box stand!!  No nest, just plainly on the floor!  Well, it least it was in her (my hunting buddy) box stand and not mine!  I have heard that these buzzards will lay there eggs anywhere and normaly won't build a nest!  That includes supposedly laying eggs in the middle of a dirt road or ditch. At least thats what a 87 year old man told me!  They know more then I do and have seen alot more then me, so its probably true!  So for now,  it's time for fishing, and maybe trying to get rid of some hogs and coyotes!  Good luck to all!


----------



## BRIAN1 (Jun 14, 2009)

Do you find a lot of hogs in randolph county?

Brian1


----------



## lilbassinlady (Jun 15, 2009)

Sure do Brain. Plenty of them on our lease and all over Randolph.


----------



## CPage (Jun 17, 2009)

Turkey hunting for me here in Randolph was very splotchy as well.  One morning I had 6 different birds gobbling, the next only had one way off in the distance.  The first month and a half of the season was rough for me.  The end of the season was definitely the best as far as gobbling goes, they were fired up.  I was still seeing toms strutting with hens in our fields 2 weeks ago.


----------



## lilbassinlady (Jun 23, 2009)

I sure do hope next season will be a whole lot better for us and everyone.  We can look forward to a good deer season and good fishing for right now.  Good luck to all and be safe!


----------



## lilbassinlady (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey there Buckman Mike, I'll be down on the 4rth of sept., till the 13th or 14th.  Come by and have some coffee if your in the area.  Would love to meet your wife too.  I got a lot of work to do down there.  Not sure when we're going to have a work weekend.  Mr. Tom is in the hospital with a couple of mild strokes and seisures.   We're just going to do what we can and try not to worry about it this year. I've been praying for him and Carol and hope they both get better.  If I don't see you and the Misses, ya'll have good luck opening day and be safe and take care.                   I hope everybody has good luck this year and be safe.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm planning on heading up to Springvale Friday afternoon and stay through the AM hunt Sunday.


----------



## buckmanmike (Sep 10, 2009)

i going down next Wed or Thurs for 4-5 days. need to get some bushhogging and food plot work done.


----------



## lilbassinlady (Sep 13, 2009)

Didn't make it down, sorry, had an emergency come up.  I'll be down on the 5th of October.  Hope to see ya'll then.  In the mean time, good luck opening day!


----------



## buckmanmike (Sep 22, 2009)

Got down to camp last Wednesday. Bush hogged and harrowed Thursday and Friday. Rains came in Friday night and soil was too wet to work with. So, will be back down Wed. before season opening to plant seed. Bought some Sweet Spot for main plots and some rye to throw out in woodland spots. Good luck to all.


----------



## buckmanmike (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey to Randolph Co.
  Planning on heading that way Wed/Thur depending on work. Lilbass if your down(up) there  let me know and me and the Misses will try to visit. Youv'e offered coffee, but a cold beer will be nice, or I'LL bring your request.
  DP, I hope you don't have the unwanted visitor this year. We need to meet sometime. PM me for contact info.
  Best of luck, and save the BIGGUN for ME.  Mike


----------



## 99autiger (Nov 11, 2009)

Any new updates on how things are looking down in Randolph?


----------



## buckmanmike (Nov 19, 2009)

we had a couple of does and a 7ptr shot last week.   buck showed no signes of being in rut.


----------



## lilbassinlady (Dec 6, 2009)

Carols Grandson Killed a nine poimter out of box stand in the beginning of gun season!  Thats it for our club. Not even any does that I know of. I was down this past week to some work on the camper and rally didn't get to hunt.   I really do think that the deer are moveing in the middle part of the day.  I sis see a really nice 8 pointer around 6:30 on the way to Cuthbert wednesday.  Thursday and Friday we saw two different big Bucks.  One was around 11:30 Thursday and 1:00 Friday  about two miles apart on Cotton Hill Rd.  Does all three days.  I 've been seeing them up here in Coweta and Meriwether in the middle parts of the day too.  Hey there Buckman Mike,  Met two of your good friends at Carters Chicken Wednesday evening.  They were both super nice guys.  I notice the timber company are cutting on your land.  I hope it runs them big deer on us!  LOL  Anyway, I'll be back down to finish up the deer season,( last two weeks ) of it.   Hopefully they'll be through cuttting.  Hope to see ya'll down there.   Oh, good friend of mine that's in a club on the other side of Cuthbert,(south of It off of 27)  got him a Piebald Doe Friday evening!  I'm real excited for him!  He's getting a full  mount!  Thats going to be real pretty!  Anyway,   Good luck to all and HUNT SAFELY!


----------



## lilbassinlady (Dec 6, 2009)

Gosh,   talk about miss spelling!Sorry folks, I really wasn't drinkingI guess my fingers were working to fast!


----------



## 99autiger (Dec 12, 2009)

Just got back from a week down in Cuthbert.  I didnt shoot anything but 2 of the guys in my group connected on nice bucks.  Really tall 8 point and a small 9 were both shot on Thursday am.  The 8 was moving pretty quickly with his nose on the ground following where a couple does had been earlier.   Both deer were shot between 730 and 830 am in hardwood bottoms.
Several does were seen in green fields - nothing was behind them though.  Started seeing more activity on the green fields towards the end of the week including several small bucks.  
The 8 pnt was rutting pretty hard - hocks were brown and swollen neck.  The 9 showed very little sign of rut.

Hope you all have better luck than I did!!!  Enjoyed my time as usual in the area and will be back again next year!


----------



## buckmanmike (Dec 13, 2009)

Lilbassin, What do you mix with that coffee? LOL. I sent a pm to last week. In case you didn't receive, we will be down next Wed/Thur through Tues and Jan. 6/7th through the 12th. 
  I haven't been out to our Cottonhill Rd land this season and didn't know timber co. was cutting. I check it out this next trip. Thanks for info. Good hunting, Mike


----------



## buckmanmike (Dec 18, 2009)

Lots of rain here today. Soil is so saturated that large areas are now covered with pools of water. We drove over to Dawson today and noticed how the row crop furrows were flowing with water, even on areas with slope.
  Yesterday I had 5 does come near stand at 5:05 pm. They wandered over to my food plot and ate for about ten minutes and then a small buck busted out of the woods. I put my binoculars on the buck and thought it was a unicorn but under closer observation I noticed one side of its rack(one point) was hanging to the side. I couldn't tell if was broken or had grown out that way. Buck scared all the does away and I saw nothing the rest of the day.
  I woke this morning to the sound of rain on the roof and turned over, warm under the quilts, Nite nited.


----------



## lilbassinlady (Dec 23, 2009)

Wishing all a ver Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!  Mike I'll be down on the 4rth of Jan, till the 16thy.  Hope to see ya'll.  Oh, What kind of beer?  Take care and hope Santa comes to see all of ya'LL!


----------



## lilbassinlady (Jan 21, 2010)

Well, I'm back safe and sound!  Saw alot of small bucks and does the last week i was in Randolph.  The weather was better and not nearly as cold as the first week I was there. Saw a few hogs but wasn't quick enough to shoot!  I did see a lot of turkey signs and hopefuly will have better luck with them.  Buckman, was fun chattin with you and your wife.  Hopefuly we can get together again real soon.  I hope everyone had better luck then me as far as a big buck. As for now, all we can do is, look forward to turkey season!  I'm already getting excited for that!


----------



## altom (Mar 3, 2010)

Does anyone have an opinion on the turkey population around Cotton Hill Road?  Is it up, down, or the same as the past few years?  I'll be hunting turkeys at the end of the month on my wife's family property and I was wondering what to expect.  No matter what, I can hardly wait to get out and enjoy springtime in GA.


----------



## lilbassinlady (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi there Altom,  I hunt off of Cotton Hill and Colman Rd.  I think it's down.  I still see some but not as many as I use to.  Use to see anywhere from 15 to 30 at a time while deer hunting and turkey hunting too.  Not sure why.   Could be there's a lot of hogs and coyotes,too many of both.  Then there's a lot of clear cutting and select cutting going on.  And of coarse we have problems of poaching going on all the time.  But, I'm like you, I love going out and trying!  Cann't wait for the season to start.  Nothing like hearing them gobble!  Anyway, Good luck to you!


----------



## lilbassinlady (Mar 6, 2010)

Hey there Buckman, when are you and Ms Phillis going down?   I'm going to try my best and go down the first weekend in April for about a week. Let me know and I promise I'll have ya'll a beer! Hope to see ya'll!


----------



## altom (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks LilBassinLady.  I hunted turkeys along Cotton Hill (very near your location) in 2008 and'09, and numbers were down last year.  You brought up some good reasons why.  In addition, I'd speculate about untimely heavy rains the last year or two during the critical hatching period in April.  I'll be hunting the last few days on March.  Good luck on your hunts!


----------



## lilbassinlady (Apr 29, 2010)

Well,  I'm headed down to finish off the season and hopefully will get me a big BIRD!   Only one bird has been killed and Mr. Mike from our club got it.  Been quite a few birds seen and gobbling from what i understand.  Hope everybody's haveing fun trying.  See ya'll down there!


----------



## lilbassinlady (Apr 29, 2010)

Oh, I'll be down on the 4th or 5th till the 16th!  Can't wait!!


----------

